# GREENKEEPER APP CHANGING



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I use the greenkeeper app to log my PGR apps, and keep up with growing degree days to show me when it's time to apply again.

Got an email today. Apparently after mid-June I have to pay to do this going forward. Maybe I'm reading it wrong. Screen shot of email below.

Anybody have a different take? @Ware


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yep it's 20$ a month


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

Hard pass on that price


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

Pass


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Guess I'll be finding another app... Greenkeeper wasn't very user friendly anyway.


----------



## harveydane (May 17, 2020)

Does anyone know exactly how a Growing Degree Day is calculated? I could pretty easily make an online application to do this calculation for free.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

harveydane said:


> Does anyone know exactly how a Growing Degree Day is calculated? I could pretty easily make an online application to do this calculation for free.


From greencast: 
Growing degree days are calculated by averaging the daily maximum and minimum temperatures and comparing it to a base temperature. This formula subtracts the base temperature from the average daily temperature and calculates the number of heat units for that day or GDDs. When the GDDs are less than zero, it indicates no growth or development occurred on that day. Only GDD's above zero are accumulated. The base temperature options for this calculator include 32°F, 50°F, 0°C, and 10°C, which should be selected based on the desired growing degree day model or target organism.

https://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/learn-more#


----------



## harveydane (May 17, 2020)

harveydane said:


> Does anyone know exactly how a Growing Degree Day is calculated? I could pretty easily make an online application to do this calculation for free.


Found a good article online in regards to the GDD calculation: https://www.syngentaturf.com.au/news/tools/growing-degree-days-tool-primo-application

Hold my beer :bandit:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

harveydane said:


> Does anyone know exactly how a Growing Degree Day is calculated? I could pretty easily make an online application to do this calculation for free.


 :thumbup: That would be awesome. Good luck! I hope you succeed.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

harveydane said:


> harveydane said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know exactly how a Growing Degree Day is calculated? I could pretty easily make an online application to do this calculation for free.
> ...


I can't wait... BRING IT!!!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

harveydane said:


> harveydane said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know exactly how a Growing Degree Day is calculated? I could pretty easily make an online application to do this calculation for free.
> ...


👀 will hold you to this!

Should also implement forecast model for the next PGR app by pulling the GDD from highs/lows of the next 7-10 days from wunderground.com or weather.com


----------



## harveydane (May 17, 2020)

Bombers said:


> 👀 will hold you to this!
> 
> Should also implement forecast model for the next PGR app by pulling the GDD from highs/lows of the next 7-10 days from wunderground.com or weather.com


Already considered this and would be relatively easy to implement. I'll keep you guys posted if I'm able to break ground on this soon.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

harveydane said:


> Already considered this and would be relatively easy to implement. I'll keep you guys posted if I'm able to break ground on this soon.


Harvey's Degree Day Calculator
Harvey's Double D's Calculator
Harvey's Wonderful World of Growing Degree Days
Take your pick...
"If you build it they/we will come"


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

20 Bucks a month? Nope!
I'd rather just blindly spray it every 2 weeks than pay 20 bucks.

Any other Apps to use?


----------



## douggmc (Jun 17, 2020)

I look at my lawn. If it needs PGR, I put it on. I've used this highly scientific approach about two years now. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Seems they are listening. Received this this morning.

GreenKeeper Homeowner,
Thank you for using GreenKeeper. I've verified that you are a homeowner, so now when you click "purchases" on the homepage of your GreenKeeper account, you may add a homeowner Premium membership. Currently, we have a $19/month rate for homeowners, but will be adding a $120/annual ($10/month) in the next day or two. Please let me know if I may assist with anything else.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I still may pass on this but not sure yet. I like the app. Like other people have said I may can see how often I'm mowing and spray and pray when needed


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

marcjw said:


> I still may pass on this but not sure yet. I like the app. Like other people have said I may can see how often I'm mowing and spray and pray when needed


I'm thinking the same but I want to avoid going in/out of regulation and dont want to manually calculate. If I dont buy in, I will apply on the 1st and 15th during the growing season and stick to the light side of the dose.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

marcjw said:


> I will apply on the 1st and 15th during the growing season and stick to the light side of the dose.


I will follow your plan. Hopefully that works


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I'm not concerned. I generally spray every 2 weeks anyways. It's not worth the money. If I don't have perfect regulation I don't think it's going to be that big of a deal.


----------



## davevg (Sep 20, 2020)

Can set up email GDD alerts for free here: https://www.greencastonline.com/ For my cool-season grass I believe it is 0 base, 353 days, warm-season will be a bit different. It is only 20 GDD off of what GreenKeeper app calculated for my location and it sends out an email at 90% then again at 100%.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

So when we are setting up our GDD calculations, we use 10°C as our base for warm-season, right?


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

subbing. Set-up greenkeeper app a couple months ago in preparation. Had first application put down yesterday, and now this?! lol


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> So when we are setting up our GDD calculations, we use 10°C as our base for warm-season, right?


Yes, from everything I've read.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks @Mightyquinn! My calculations from Greencast were coming out a little lower than Greenkeeper. I always suspected Greenkeeper was a little high from what I was seeing on the ground. I would just always let it run all the way out before reapplying. For what I need, I think the Greencast email alerts will work until someone comes up with an app. We shall see...


----------

